# Shades of Grey



## Nightwine (Nov 11, 2008)

_I have to say, I'm not terribly impressed with the myPersonality test.

It's not that I think it's all around bad, per se. For certain people it works great. But the questions are so hard edged; either or. And for someone like me, who isn't exactly on one end of the spectrum, I don't think it gives an accurate reading.

The percentages I have in my signature are from a test I took on Facebook. I really liked that one. It had a statement, and it allowed you to choose one of five or six buttons with how much or little you agreed with the statement.

So instead of "A quiet weekend at home is: rejuvinating or boring, pick one." you've got "I enjoy a quiet weekend at home." and I'm able to say "Well, I don't always, so I won't choose fully agree, but I do really like it sometimes, so I'll just the half way point."

My percentages, then, from myPersonality, then, were much higher than my signature ones, because that test didn't allow for any shades of grey. And I am shades of grey 

In talk of type, I'm also thinking that my 'I' rating is going to swing between I and E, from what I've seen on the boards. I think I'll have a better idea of what it actually is once I've settled down into a life I'm more at ease in._


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree, they over do the dichotomies. Good observation nightwine


----------

